# JSF - Form. je nach checked Radio um Feld erweitern



## bolda (2. Mai 2007)

Hallihallo,

Mal angenommen ich habe folgende Radio-Buttons:

O heute
O heute minus x Tage
O von - bis

So... nun möchte ich je nach dem welcher Radio-Button angeklickt wurde, weitere Felder einblenden.

z.B. klicke ich auf "heute minus x Tage", dann sollte sich ein weiteres Feld einblenden, indem ich die Anzahl Tage eingeben kann.

Ich möchte das mir JSF machen und nich mir Javascript! Geht so etwas überhaupt?


Gruss
Bolda


----------



## Ande (2. Mai 2007)

Soll nach diener Auswahl zuerst das Formular abgeschickt werden oder willst du das in ner Art Ajax-Request machen?
Bei letzterem wirst du um Javascript nicht herumkommen.

Oder du schickst das Formular ab, setzt den Value in irgend einer Backing Bean und dein weiteres Feld kann dann gerendert werden. Musst du halt vorher schon in die JSP reinschreiben.

zB: 


```
<h:inputtext rendered="{#bean.status == 'heute'}" ...>
<h:inputtext rendered="{#bean.status == 'heuteminusx'}" ...>
<h:inputtext rendered="{#bean.status == 'vonbis'}" ...>
```


----------



## WeirdAl (2. Mai 2007)

Hi,
Ande hat dir ja die Antwort schon gegeben. Noch ein Tip: um eine form "an sich selbst" abzuschicken (damit du den RadioButton verarbeiten kannst) kannst Du in der RadioButton-Component

```
..onchange="this.form.submit()"..
```
 nutzen.

Cu
ALex


----------



## bolda (3. Mai 2007)

Hallihallo zusammen,

besten Dank für die Antworten. Das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe. :lol: 


cu
bolda


----------

